# PEQ software



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Has anyone tried the PEQ spreadsheet. It seems to simulate the BFD and without any measurements I can see how the filters affect the response. I have not been successful in using it as it does not show my entire response.

http://www.pvconsultants.com/audio/eq/peq.htm


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> It seems to simulate the BFD and without any measurements I can see how the filters affect the response


REW also allows you to enter filters and see how the filters will look without any measurements.

brucek


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

see the problem is I am not able to use REW due to the PC hum.

can I import my measurements into REW and just see how the filters would change the response and then manually apply those filters. Now I am doing this manual process so every time I apply a filter I have to measurte it as I have not hooked up REW or rather I just cant use REW due to the hum.

Basically I need a way to import my measurements into REW lile I can using that PEQ. Is this possible?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

I got it. wow! I didnt know that REW would do that. Man! I have been struggling with manuall measurings everytime I applied a filter. You made my day! Thanks a million


----------

